# JP Morgan survey and GM request for flash



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...did you mean "*J. D. Power*" questionaire instead of "*J. P. Morgan*" (the bank)?

...sounds like GM is only going to "reprogram" the "squeeking wheel" Cruze owners who complain and contact GM directly?!?


----------



## kylake (Jul 31, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...did you mean "*J. D. Power*" questionaire instead of "*J. P. Morgan*" (the bank)?
> 
> ...sounds like GM is only going to "reprogram" the "squeeking wheel" Cruze owners who complain and contact GM directly?!?


Yes, you are correct. It was J.D. Powers survey, guess I had too many before I started this thread. I have never thought of myself as a "squeeking wheel" but what you implied would make sense. I did not though contact GM they contacted me.
Overall I am happy with the car and was only trying to report one thing that seemed a little out of sync with the transmission from a rolling stop.
I just don't want to get a new flash if it will screw up something else and wondered if anyone else had actually had this particular flash done or suggested by GM.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...unfortunately, many (too many) GM dealerships are simply telling owners that their "automatic problems" are normal and are "poo-pooing" any suggestions that something isn't "right," and GM hasn't (yet) announced a recall to have ALL automatics reprogrammed...hence, my reference (sorry, not meant at you) to only the "squeeking" wheels getting GM-greased.

...the 6T40 6-speed automatic transmission has been around since 2008 in Malibu's and should not be having these problems; however, it must also be noted that none of those earlier applications where being driven by a turbocharged engine...which might be the real "root" cause behind the Cruze's problems (not properly programmed for turbo uptake and release of power).


----------



## kylake (Jul 31, 2011)

70AARCUDA;62234...the 6T40 6-speed automatic transmission has been around since 2008 in Malibu's and should not be having these problems; however said:


> You may have a good point since when I questioned if the flash was for the tranny the engineer said it was actually a flash for the engine. I have not had time to have a dealer flash the car but if and when I do and after about 2 weeks of driving after the flash I will report back.


----------

